# Unterwasserpflanzen



## Sigrid (14. Mai 2006)

Grüß Euch....wir haben am Freitag je 2 Port. __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest ins Wasser und mit Steinen "beschwert". Ist diese Art der Pflanzung o.k.? Übrigens...1 Portion Wasserpest ist von den Fischen schon gefressen....wahrscheinlich haben die __ Graskarpfen Hunger gehabt. Schönen Restsonntag wünscht die Sigrid


----------



## Steffen (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

*
Hi..

Hier mal ein Beitrag von StafanS zu Thema Pflanzen pflanzen!  LINK


Wie habt ihr die Pflanzen gepflanzt ? so wie ihr sie gekauft habt oder habt ihr sie  mit anderer Erde versehen ??? 
*


----------



## Sigrid (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo Steffen...danke für den Link. Sehr interessant und lehrreich für einen Anfänger wie mich. Die wurzelnden Pflanzen haben wir in ungewaschenen Sand gesetzt zwischen größeren Steinen...wurde uns so von Naturagart empfohlen und das __ Hornkraut und die __ Wasserpest nur mit Steinen beschwert ins Wasser "geworfen". Nun, warten wir mal ab....Bei Gelegenheit stelle ich mal ein  Bild rein. Gruss Sigrid


----------



## Frank (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo Sigrid,

ich habe gerade gelesen, das du bei Nat...gart bestellt hast. Wie lange hast du auf die Lieferung gewartet?


----------



## Sigrid (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo Frank, ich habe vor Wochen die Bestellung aufgegeben und Lieferung auf Abruf vereinbart. Nachdem ich dann den Lieferungs-Auftrag telefonisch durchgegeben hatte, waren die Pflanzen gut verpackt in 2 Tagen da. Ich habe mich ein paarmal telefonisch beraten lassen und war sehr zufrieden. Und nun hoffe ich, dass die Pflanzen auch gedeihen hier bei uns im Allgäu. Gruss Sigrid


----------



## Frank (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Danke die Sigrid,

ich bin noch am ringen, ob ich selbst hinfahre oder online bestellen soll???

Tendiere allerdings zum selbst hinfahren, dann kann ich (hoffentlich) selbst aussuchen.


----------



## StefanS (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo Frank,

hinfahren, wenn es keine Weltreise ist, würde ich an Deiner Stelle auch. ich habe jetzt sogar gehört, dass die mit ihrem Unterwasserpark schon fertig sein sollen ?? Jedenfalls sollen sich dort wochenlang massenweise Sporttaucher dort getummelt habrn.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Sigrid (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo Frank...hinfahren.....obwohl ich zufrieden bin...selbst aussuchen ist doch etwas anderes. Dem Katalog nach, muss es eine besondere Anlage sein. Berichte dann mal. Grüße aus dem sonnigen Allgäu schickt die Sigrid


----------



## bonsai (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Moin,
hinfahren lohnt sich, weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung.
War schon ohne den fertigen Riesenteich  eine gute Sache, würde allerdings empfehlen wenn möglich nicht an einem strahlend schönen Wochenende hinzufahren, dann ist es einfach zu voll, um all die vielen Sachen wirklich in sich aufnehmen zu können.

gruß
Norbert


----------



## Sigrid (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo Ihr Pflanzenexperten ....nun treiben vom __ Hornkraut und der __ Wasserpest lose Stengel im Teich...nicht gefressen, sondern nur unten abgefressen. Ob "die" wohl weiterwachsen? Alle anderen Pflanzen lassen "Graser" in Ruhe.....noch. Gruss aus dem Allgäu von Sigrid


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo Sigrid,

einfach schwimmen lassen. Da __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut wurzellos sind wachsen sie auch so weiter und gehen irgendwo wieder zu Boden.

MfG Frank


----------



## Sigrid (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo Frank..."danke" für die gute Nachricht. Vielleicht finden die Stängel ja ein Plätzchen. Gruss Sigrid


----------



## Mondlicht (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo Sigrid,

meine hatten im letzten Jahr auch ihren Platz gefunden...im Magen der Koi.
Verfressene Bande.... nicht einmal die Seerose lassen sie bis zur Oberfläche wachsen. Unterwasserpflanzen überleben bei mir nur in einem mit Steinen abgesperrten Flachwasserbereich. Ich hoffe, daß Du mit Deinen Pflanzen etwas mehr Glück hast...
Liebe Grüße,
                 Mondlicht


----------



## Annett (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo Mondlicht,

dann versuch doch mal eine Art Käfig aus Kaninchendraht um die Seerosen zu bauen. Wenn sie erstmal die Blätter oben hat und diese nicht mehr so zart und frisch sind müßte das doch gehen...


----------



## didio (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Moin Annett,
auch das mit dem verzinkten Kaninchendraht hatte ich ausprobiert. War allerdings ohne Erfolg, denn die "Lieben" sprangen einfach drüber. Helfen würde vielleicht, den Draht 10 cms aus dem Wasser ragen zu lassen. Aber wie sieht das aus?
Übrigens: ich hatte gestern Erfolg. Einer von den Rabauken ging mir in den Kescher. Doch bevor ich den Eimer (zum einsetzen und zum Nachbarn bringen) voll Wasser hatte, sprang der Bursche wieder raus ...
Es sind immer noch Vier!

didio (Graskarpfenjäger)


----------



## Mondlicht (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo Annett,

ich hatte auch schon mal welche in einem übergroßen Pflanzkorb gelegt. Aber wie Didio schon sagte, die sind einfach drüberweg gesprungen. Habe anschließend überlegt, Wasserpflanzen in einen Korb zu legen, und einen anderen Korb oben drauf zu kleben. Sah aber echt sch..... aus. Und der Spott meiner FRau war mir auch gewiß....

Gruß,
        Mondlicht


----------



## Perilax (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*



__ Knoblauchkröte schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sigrid,
> 
> einfach schwimmen lassen. Da __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut wurzellos sind wachsen sie auch so weiter und gehen irgendwo wieder zu Boden.
> 
> MfG Frank



Hallo allerseits

Bitte entschuldigt, dass ich das Thema hier für eine eigene Frage "missbrauche". Ich hoffe, das geht i.o.

Unser neuer Teich ist seit einer Woche in Betrieb. Die Pflanzen haben sich bereits gut eingelebt und es spriesst schon an allen Ecken.

Bei unserer Pflanzenlieferung war u.a. Hornkraut und __ Quellmoos dabei. Oben hab ich gelesen, dass man Hornkraut einfach im Wasser lassen kann und dieses sich dann einen eigenen Platz sucht. Wie sieht das beim Quellmoos aus?

Die Pflanzen schwimmen immer noch mehrheitlich oben auf. Ist es besser, wenn ich diese mit einem Stein auf dem Boden befestige oder überleben diese Pflanzen auch freischwimmend?

Herzlichen Dank für Eure Antwort.

Freundliche Grüsse aus der Schweiz

Andi


----------



## graubart48 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hi allen,
da man ja doch hin und wieder etwas über na....gart hier liest haben wir heut dort mal ein paar Kataloge eingesackt.   Werden dann mal auf dem TT ein bischen davon verteilen.


----------



## Sigrid (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo Andi.....wir haben das __ Quellmoos mit  einem "Steinchen" beschwert; scheint o.k. zu sein....es sieht nach ein paar Wochen noch gut aus. Sogar die __ Graskarpfen haben es in Ruhe gelassen.....Gruss von der Sigrid aus dem Allgäu


----------



## Perilax (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*



			
				Sigrid schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Andi.....wir haben das __ Quellmoos mit  einem "Steinchen" beschwert; scheint o.k. zu sein....es sieht nach ein paar Wochen noch gut aus. Sogar die __ Graskarpfen haben es in Ruhe gelassen.....Gruss von der Sigrid aus dem Allgäu



Hallo Sigrid

Herzlichen Dank für deine Antwort. Das hab ich inzwischen auch gemacht. Es scheint dem Quellmoos also auch noch gut zu gehen. Das __ Hornkraut ist inzwischen tatsächlich auf den Boden gesunken und bleibt auch da. Ich hoffe, dem gehts auch gut 

Grüsse aus der Schweiz

Andi


----------



## Dr.J (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo Leutz,

habe seit gestern die Nadelsimse im Einsatz. Bin mal gespannt, wie die sich so macht. Soll angeblich einen "Unterwasserrasen" bilden. Mal abwarten. Halte euch auf dem Laufenden.

PS.: Hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit?


----------



## Silke (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo,
ich hab Nadelsimse im Teich. Bei mir wächst sie allerdings sehr langsam. Von Rasen kann man nicht reden...leider. Ist aber auch in 40 cm Tiefe.


----------



## graubart48 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo Jürgen,
wir hatten die auch mal,   und dann kammen die Koi. Und nun ist nix mehr davon zu sehen


----------



## Dr.J (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

@Erwin
Meine Goldies habe schon neugierig geguckt, was da Neues ist, aber schnell das Interesse verloren. *puh* Scheint ihnen nicht zu schmecken.


----------

